

Freelancer.com's Stats Exposed - josourcing
http://www.justoutsourcing.com/wp/2012/12/freelancer-coms-hyperbolic-statistics/

======
fatalerrorx3
That's why I'm glad I haven't had to freelance in awhile, a lot of the places
are ghost towns with bargain basement budgets. I did like Elance though, they
seemed to be pretty professional, but their fees were significantly higher I
believe.

~~~
josourcing
Well after Freelancer bought RentACoder, I decided to work online without a
3rd party. The risks are bad enough without me asking for a good screwing
(which is what I'd be getting from Freelancer)!

